# Powdered tungsten ammo?



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

I heard from a friend this week about some kind of copper-jacketed powdered tungsten self defense ammo he shot one time. He claimed it basically would liquefy the target's innards.

I've never heard of this stuff before, and frankly I'm skeptical. Anyone else here heard of this stuff, or is my buddy talking through his hat?

KG


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I vote..... hat.


----------

